# Who wrote what?  OCT LM Guessing Game



## velo (Oct 16, 2020)

Judges should probably not read this thread! 

Take a look at this month's anonymous entries and see how well you can spot your fellow WFers' writing styles!  Post your guesses in this thread.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Oct 16, 2020)

Ok...hm. I'll try a few.

Ashley - EternalGreen
War Wedding - Matchu
The Dead Man's Dance - CyberWar


----------



## BornForBurning (Oct 16, 2020)

Ditto on all of Arrow's. I'd also add that the 356-word untitled was rcallaci.


----------



## bdcharles (Oct 17, 2020)

Ashley - Smith
War Wedding - Matchu
The Gray Area - Mish
Untitled - rcallaci
The Dead Man's Dance - Cyberwar
Conga Magic - Tim
The Last - ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord
Z My Name Is - BornForBurning
Defying The Rind - undead_av


Not sure about the others


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 19, 2020)

I think I have to take a crack at this, but I only had a couple guesses:

Ashley - EternalGreen (which someone else already said)
Danse Macabre - BornForBurning
The Gray Area - bdcharles

It's gonna be so fun when I turn out to be 0/3 :lol:


----------

